# Just checking in...



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All. Haven't been following as closely, just been so busy. Did want to update and say that I've been on 56mcg Synthroid since 12/16.
During the holidays I felt horrible. I work as a retail General Manager; long, busy days. I took off several comp days in a row between Christmas and New Year's only to sleep 10-12 hours per night and vegged all day.

THEN, it was like a switch went on Friday, 1/13! Had energy all day, felt great and it was amazing. I worried I was just having a good day, but have felt pretty darn well since. That is after about 4 weeks on low meds. I go back 2/7 for follow up with Endo and labwork. Curious how it will come out. They plan to order another ultrasound at that time, too to follow up on the nodules.

Only thing is I've been tracking my blood pressure since at each of my Dr appts before the holidays it was high (if anything, I've always had lower blood pressure). It has ranged as high as 165 / 92 and as low as 108 / 60. Is this weird? I do it at the same time every day and try to be consistent. Wondered if antibodies were affecting my BP or the medication.

It's great to touch base with you again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Hello All. Haven't been following as closely, just been so busy. Did want to update and say that I've been on 56mcg Synthroid since 12/16.
> During the holidays I felt horrible. I work as a retail General Manager; long, busy days. I took off several comp days in a row between Christmas and New Year's only to sleep 10-12 hours per night and vegged all day.
> 
> THEN, it was like a switch went on Friday, 1/13! Had energy all day, felt great and it was amazing. I worried I was just having a good day, but have felt pretty darn well since. That is after about 4 weeks on low meds. I go back 2/7 for follow up with Endo and labwork. Curious how it will come out. They plan to order another ultrasound at that time, too to follow up on the nodules.
> ...


Good to hear from you and you sound better! Will be anxious to see your labs from 2/7 when you get the results and ranges.

What has your doc said abut your BP? I do know that thyroid problems can affect BP, glucose, cholesterol and just about any other thing you can think of. Sadly!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

He said to track and we'd follow up at my 2/7 appt. Both my endo and my GP said to track since running high at those appointments. Bought a machine for home. Just seems like it should be more regularly high all the time or low all the time. (I know it all depends on what you are doing or eating at that time). Just a large range I'm going back and forth with. Will keep tracking and show at next appt. THANKS Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> He said to track and we'd follow up at my 2/7 appt. Both my endo and my GP said to track since running high at those appointments. Bought a machine for home. Just seems like it should be more regularly high all the time or low all the time. (I know it all depends on what you are doing or eating at that time). Just a large range I'm going back and forth with. Will keep tracking and show at next appt. THANKS Andros!


You are welcome; it is always good to see you posting here. Let us know what your doctor's input is.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well!

About the BP... mine has always been low - 80 to 90 over 60, or lower. At my surgery follow-up appointment, it was WAY high for me...the nurse took it 3 or 4 times because she didn't believe the result she was getting. She even asked if I take high BP meds! I can't remember exactly what the reading was, but it was something like 140ish over 90ish??? Or maybe 160ish over something???

Anyway, it's gone back down since then, but I guess it won't ever be as low a it used to be. My doc doesn't seem to care, but it bothers me. I was always "proud" of my low BP in a way...made me feel healthy. Now it's not low anymore.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I know what you mean...I've always "bragged" about my low BP. Then kapow! All over the place. I do feel to some degree it is stress related. If I can get that in order (breathing, yoga, etc) then maybe the synthroid really won't have anything to do with it! The way it is now, I can't imagine what it would be if I had surgery! YIKES!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Nice..... i am still waiting for my "light" to come on. It hasn't yet. Apparently, that is the magic light that the brain gets to quit sending signals to the thyroid to produce and relies on the t4 converted to t3 in the liver.

I had a retail job too. Worked for Banana Republic. When i got sick they treated me like a piece of garbage. Came in to my store and audited me for every single thing, even things beyond my control. They were trying to get rid of me before my 1 year anniversary and they finally did! I left on day 364.

Did you have your whole thyroid removed? what was the reason? i Need to just get mine out and be done with this hell.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

oh i see now. did you have a TT? 56mg is such a small amount of hormone.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, the Endo prescribed 112 but I (and with the help from this board) really worried that was so high with still having a thyroid and it still trying to work now and then. I started splitting them, I can always go up. So far, so good. Many more good days than bad. Will have ultrasound within a month or so, really wondering if there are any changes. I was originally told there were 4 nodules (2 solid but small) but when I had an FNA, they said there were really lots more. Specked they said, but with some that stood out because of size. If any are over 1cm, I'll do FNA again. Who knows. If a doc said yank it out, I wouldn't hesitate.

Bruce, retail an be really tough. Especially if not a company with a great reputation to work for. I also think WHO you work for really sets the environment for everyone, too! I enjoy my job and want those who work for/with me to do the same!! You can work very hard and be professional and still be happy.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

yes on the retail part. I just picked a bad company. I worked for many retailers, most would of been sympathetic. Looks like you just needed a little "push" up the hill. I think i need a tow truck LOL


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Bruce I read that someone had ringing in their ears until they went gluten free. your body can react to gluten up to six months in your body. it's worth a try, it was in this new thyroid book I was reading


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Been there, done that. thanks though


----------

